# worms crawling on glass...good or bad??



## brizco (Apr 29, 2004)

well i got 4 new rpbs in my 60 gal and i took my original 4 inch and put him into a 10 gal what happend was i bought some feeders from petco that were sick and of course my rpbs ate them but they got sick and died (3) of them did now i got my new babies in the 60 gal...my ques was im seeing these little white looking worms in my tank crawling on the glass and under the gravel they are the size of - <







that right there and i was wondering if its safe to medicate the water with the babies in there?? Also is there any alternative instead in medicating the water i heard i can get a catfish to eat the worms is this true?? I CANT let these Babies get sick or die i will KILL







SOMEONE if they dooo j/k pls reply asap!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i treated mine with parasite terminator. that is the only way i could get rid of them. another alternative is to clean the gravel very good sucking up all food scraps that are left. then once you have done that do water changes like 1-2 times a week. that should eventually get rid of them. i used the paraite terminator stuff with my fish and it never did anything to them.


----------



## Dummycrusher (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Brizco. I had the same problem a year ago. I was advised to turn the temperature up to 80 and add a hefty dose of aquarium salt. It certainly done the trick. I think the worms are caused by overfeeding.

Does anyone agree?


----------



## KILLERBEE812 (May 2, 2004)

HEY , I GOT 3 RBP' 8" . IHAD TANK RUNNING FOR BOUT 2 MONTHS . TODAY I NOTICED WHAT I THINK ARE THE SAME LITTLE WORMS.







IS THIS BAD? IM GONNA DO A WATER CHANGE , BUT WHAT DO I TREAT WITH? I HAVE AQUARIOUM SALT BUT HOW MUCH DO I PUT IN A 55 GAL. SO NOT TO HURT MY P'S? I ALSO HAVE 2 8" PLECOS BUT THEY DONT SEAM TO BE EATING THESE WORMS? HELP!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

do a 20% water change ASAP. do it every week, that should clear those worms out. It happened on my 125g. did a water change, they're all gone.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think i might have those also, i have a 29g tank cycling and i threw a piece of shrimp in there and today i saw these little - things all over one side of the glass.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> do a 20% water change ASAP. do it every week, that should clear those worms out. It happened on my 125g. did a water change, they're all gone.


 theres nothing bad about having them in your tank they don't harm the fish water changes won't get rid of them if your overfeeding your fish reduce feedings and take out any left over food.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I just had a thread about this,and i just put aqurium salt in it,and they were all gone after a few hours,but mines came from feeding them,and not taking out the left over food.


----------

